# MAPP fillable form



## fatass82 (Jan 2, 2012)

hi! i'm searching for an MAPP (manitoba provincial nominee program application form) fillable form... can anybody help me with this? thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Log-in to Apply – Immigrate Manitoba

Edit: click left "log-in to apply".


----------



## mocha1776 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have exactly the same question, although the link to the latest MAPP hard copy will do fine as well. EVHB's link leads me to a site where I have to accomplish a lot of steps and then submit the form electronically at the end, which I don't think is applicable for my case as I would be submitting the form myself. Looking forward to your replies -- many thanks!


----------



## jandscotten (Dec 20, 2011)

Try this link, it's a little further down in the process and goes straight to the log-in/registration page. which would be web6 . gov . mb . ca / sso / Account / LogOn
(Take the spaces out. I'm new and not technically allowed to post urls.)

James


----------



## mocha1776 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, James. I realized that the web6 site is for priority applications. I believe the MAPP I'm looking for is the one in the immigratemanitoba site, for 'general stream'. Grazie mille!


----------



## fatass82 (Jan 2, 2012)

mocha and i has exactly the same concern here. i am also opting to pass my own application to Manitoba. mocha, please post here if ever you have found a solution. i will continue to research and find an MAPP fillable form. tnx


----------



## mocha1776 (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatass82, I've searched a lot of sites and could not find a MAPP that could be filled electronically. My only recourse is to download/print the MAPP (pp. 34 to 39) from the pnpkit0909 PDF file in immigratemanitoba DOT com, and fill in manually. Some forms such as IMM5669 and IMM0008 are available for electronic filling-in (and they encourage this because they now issue barcodes after IMM0008 is accomplished), but unfortunately, I can only find the hardcopy option for MAPP. Oh well, I haven't used my handwriting in a long while, so...


----------

